# Changing Notification Pulldown Background



## j24l99 (Aug 21, 2011)

So, I have been trying to figure this out for a while now. Is their any way to change battery icons, 3g icons, status bar pull down backgrounds for cyanogenmod? I am currently using the Crystal Theme and have tried metamorph, ninjamorph and zipthemer but have had zero luck being able to change anything. I have even read that you can only modify the system theme, so I chose that theme and tried all of the above and had no luck. Is this even possible or am I missing something? Thanks for your help!

Sorry if this is in the wrong Thread


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Not true. You can modify any theme as long as the apk is installed under the system apps folder. I use ninjamorph and it works every time. Open ninjamorph and select new project. Then system/app/ "theme name of what you want to open". You can also pull the apk and upload it to the uot kitchen and change whatever you want. When you pick up the finished file from the kitchen, just unzip it and pull the theme apk out and put it in the system app folder.


----------



## j24l99 (Aug 21, 2011)

I was opening the framework apk and trying to ninjamorph that. Thanks for your help!


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

j24l99 said:


> I was opening the framework apk and trying to ninjamorph that. Thanks for your help!


No problem! Glad you got it....happy modding!


----------



## j24l99 (Aug 21, 2011)

Are you able to get metamorph or zipthemer to work? Ninjamorph is working perfect for me know, but it takes forever because of changing every file individually.


----------

